# Cubans?



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there 
and last month I had a G.R. Gran Habano from Honduras that just knocked my socks off !
So why all the fuss about Cuban's ?
Lurking and Learning
Stitch.


----------



## eventer289 (Mar 26, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.


Maybe they were fakes?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Are you _sure_ they were real? Did you get them from a guy's backpack? Did the box have a glass top?

Bottom line is Cuban cigars are the best of the best.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

stitch45 said:


> So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?


when you have real ones, you'll know.

but, if you don't want to know, watch "the matrix" again, and when they come to the part where the guy is chewing on steak that's not really steak, remember what he says...
"ignorance is bliss."


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
> i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there
> ...


Mexico is a terrible place to try a "cuban" cigar. I was just there and the vast majority of the cigars sold by vendors is pure crappola. If you love Honduran cigars, by all means continue to enjoy them. Just don't think that what you smoked in Mexico represents the experience of a good habanos.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> when you have real ones, you'll know.
> 
> but, if you don't want to know, watch "the matrix" again, and when they come to the part where the guy is chewing on steak that's not really steak, remember what he says...
> "*ignorance is bliss*."


The truth though painful, is much less expensive. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> tasted like moldy old rag weed


definitly sounds like you got hold of some fakes
there's only a few places in Mexico where you'll find real cubans LCdH is 1 of them


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

One thing to consider is plain old human nature. We all want (whether secretly or openly :hn ) what is hard to get. Since they are considered contraband on the US therefore making people just go crazy for Cubans. You would be surpised how people who normally do not smoke (cigars, cigarretes or otherwise) would light up a cigar if it was presented to them as a genuine Cuban. I've seen this twice and it is pretty comical to watch as the person simply will not shut up about how good the cigar is because it is a Cuban when in fact it a knock-off of a Cuban brand .

As to whether they are better, I have heard both sides from experienced people. Some say that Cubans are simply the best and others say the opposite that there are smokes out there from other countries which are just as good if not better than Cubans. Guess in the end, like everything else about this hobby it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
> i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there
> ...


When you have a real cuban cigar you'll know


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

IHT said:


> "ignorance is bliss."


I see many happy people in this world...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

ghost said:


> One thing to consider is plain old human nature. We all want (whether secretly or openly :hn ) what is hard to get. Since they are considered contraband on the US therefore making people just go crazy for Cubans. You would be surpised how people who normally do not smoke (cigars, cigarretes or otherwise) would light up a cigar if it was presented to them as a genuine Cuban. I've seen this twice and it is pretty comical to watch as the person simply will not shut up about how good the cigar is because it is a Cuban when in fact it a knock-off of a Cuban brand .
> 
> As to whether they are better, I have heard both sides from experienced people. Some say that Cubans are simply the best and others say the opposite that there are smokes out there from other countries which are just as good if not better than Cubans. Guess in the end, like everything else about this hobby it comes down to personal preference.


I agree with you on the last part regarding personal preference. Personally I like all Cubans and a few NC's. 
I disagree with you on your first statement. While the fact that Cubans are illegal in the US may add to the allure, especially with occasional cigar smokers, that's not the main reason they are popular. They are popular with those who have experience because, across the board, they are best. I live in Canada. Cuban cigars are legal here and outsell NC's 100-1. Its hard to even find a decent NC here. I am pretty sure the situation is similar in Europe and Asia.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Like everything else in life, there are good and bad cubans. I have had some that were too young and tasted terrible. I have had some that were aged and tasted better than any other cigar I've had. Comes down to what you think is worth the hour or so of time you devote to smoking it. I have some Cohiba IV's from '04 that are just magical tasting. No NC i have ever smoked even comes close.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> when you have real ones, you'll know.


:tpd: :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> . . . So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> . . .


Until about two hours ago - I could not have commented on the difference - but as of today (cquon is the man) - I can honestly say - "now I know" -  
Therefore - I no longer have to ask myself that question. Suffice to say I'd bet my next paycheck that what you had in the past were not real. I am the worst there is in trying to describe taste - but the aroma that lingers in the air - and the subtle "twang" that dances around your mouth - you can't mistake it nor forget it.
I've spent years sliding down the slope - and have now been booted over the edge. It's going to be a great fall.

Ron


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
> i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there
> ...


Care to elaborate on your knowledge about Castro ruining the tobacco industry?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, maybe they were fakes, maybe just pure junk, but all five of them were bad and I thought I'd simply ask based on the fact that they were so bad.
Maybe some day I'll be lucky enough to have a "Real" one and then, as I've been told I will know.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> When you have a real cuban cigar you'll know


and if you stick around a while.


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

RGD said:


> Until about two hours ago - I could not have commented on the difference - but as of today (cquon is the man) - I can honestly say - "now I know" -
> Therefore - I no longer have to ask myself that question. Suffice to say I'd bet my next paycheck that what you had in the past were not real. I am the worst there is in trying to describe taste - but the aroma that lingers in the air - and the subtle "twang" that dances around your mouth - you can't mistake it nor forget it.
> I've spent years sliding down the slope - and have now been booted over the edge. It's going to be a great fall.
> 
> Ron


I am with Ron...until last night I would have never known but thanks to the kindness of a fellow CS member I can now say I could tell the difference between an NC and one from the ISOM :w

Nothing like the hour or so of bliss I experienced last night...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> When you have a real cuban cigar you'll know


I agree !

The complexity and taste are like no other.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?


Stitch, don't listen to these guys. Cuban cigars are crap. Don't buy into the hype (like the rest of the world has). Honduran, Dominican, Nicaraguan and even Philipine cigars are far superior. The entire world of cigar smokers has been hoodwinked by Castro and are smoking dog rockets. Hell, just pick up a copy of Cigar Aficionado, what more proof do we need!?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
> i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there
> ...


Odds are extremely good that you smoked fake cigars. Don't be in denial about it; there's nothing to be ashamed of. The only place I would trust for legitimate Cuban cigars in Mexico would be an official Cuban government store, a LCDH.

It's certainly true that Cuban cigars aren't any different than cigars from other places (some you'll like, some you won't like, etc), but they do make some very good cigars (as well as some not so good ones). I find it unlikely that you smoked the real thing.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> I agree !
> 
> The complexity and taste are like no other.


You like every cigar line from Cuba, and they all are "complex"? That's quite a statement!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Stitch, don't listen to these guys. Cuban cigars are crap. Don't buy into the hype (like the rest of the world has). Honduran, Dominican, Nicaraguan and even Philipine cigars are far superior. The entire world of cigar smokers has been hoodwinked by Castro and are smoking dog rockets. Hell, just pick up a copy of Cigar Aficionado, what more proof do we need!?


*There you go Amigo! 

You're killing me Man! miss your post amigo.*


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

stitch45, if you bought these in the US instead of in Mexico, I'd say that you stumbled upon some more cigars rolled with genuine pre-embargo Havana leaf :w


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

not to hijack the thread but I'd had to ask:
How would you describe the smell of cubans other than "heavenly"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> not to hijack the thread but I'd had to ask:
> How would you describe the smell of cubans other than "heavenly"


Stinky! (In a good way!) :w


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

is this really gonna be another nc vs. isom thread? 

if so go with what you like and have a taste for. if it's a cuban then by all means spend your hard earned money on cubans. if, for instance, you like an nc then spend all that money on nc's (you'll get more of 'em). 

they're all good...just depends on what you like.

everyone here, well not everyone, will try to talk you in to isom's. just remember, you don't have to smoke an isom to smoke a good cigar, nay, a great cigar.

later, 

Lee


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

stormin said:


> I live in Canada. Cuban cigars are legal here and outsell NC's 100-1. Its hard to even find a decent NC here. I am pretty sure the situation is similar in Europe and Asia.


In Switzerland Cuban cigars dominate in the general stores with a few not selling NC or just a couple of brands, mainly Davidoff and Avo / Griffins. There are a few shops that have a good stock of NC, my regular store has the largest walk-in humi in Zurich and hold a full range of both Cuban and non-cuban and I buy from both sides depending on what I feel like, though my humidor (according to Excel) is 60% Cuban at the moment.

I'm not sure about the 100-1 Cuban to non cuban just because of the cost over here. A Cohiba Robusto goes for CHF22.00 which is nearly $18 where as a non Cuban Robusto sells for just under CHF10 around $8.

I get the feeling from reading various sites and listening to people speak that the non cuban ranges are much smaller in Europe than the states because of the embargo and cigars that are just produced for the US, perhaps this perception is wrong? For instance, I can get hold of Fuente Hemmingway cigars here but have never found a shop that has or has had the OpusX range and I am dying to try them


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Leeboob said:


> *if, for instance, you like an nc then spend all that money on nc's (you'll get more of 'em). *


Gonna have to disagree there, considering that most topshelf NCs cost as much or more than most cubans. There is a wide variety of cuban boxes you can get under 200 bucks, and lots of handmade stuff in the low 100s. If you go machine made, you can get cubans under a hundred bucks a box. And i'd take even the simpliest machine made cuban over any NC ,except for a Tat, any day.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Never had one so I can offer not opinion (Yes, it's true), but I do want to ask a 3-part question.

No hijack intended, but those of you that have and smoke them on a regular basis - How or where do you get them and how can you tell if they are authentic (real) Cubans and you're not getting screwed? I mean, I'm confused. Is it a "sneak them in yourself" kind of thing or can you order them from, say, Switzerland or somewhere and it's considered redirected and not coming straight from the ISOM? I would like to get some but don't have a clue how to go about it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

SHOE said:


> Never had one so I can offer not opinion (Yes, it's true), but I do want to ask a 3-part question.
> 
> No hijack intended, but those of you that have and smoke them on a regular basis - How or where do you get them and how can you tell if they are authentic (real) Cubans and you're not getting screwed? I mean, I'm confused. Is it a "sneak them in yourself" kind of thing or can you order them from, say, Switzerland or somewhere and it's considered redirected and not coming straight from the ISOM? I would like to get some but don't have a clue how to go about it.


If you hang out w/smokers at bars, shops and the like the ring/band on a Cohiba is like no other. Ask the smoker where he finds them. I found my cuban connection on a boat when I worked security. I smoke my cubans for about $8-10 a stick, which if you go into a smoke shop would cost the same for a 26-Padron or a good CAO. The name of the game is ask around.

"LIFE IS TO SHORT TO SMOKE A CHEAP CIGAR"


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

If you hang out w/smokers at bars, shops and the like the ring/band on a Cohiba is like no other. Ask the smoker where he finds them. I found my cuban connection on a boat when I worked security. I smoke my cubans for about $8-10 a stick, which if you go into a smoke shop would cost the same for a 26-Padron or a good CAO. The name of the game is ask around.

"LIFE IS TO SHORT TO SMOKE A CHEAP CIGAR"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SHOE said:


> Never had one so I can offer not opinion (Yes, it's true), but I do want to ask a 3-part question.
> 
> No hijack intended, but those of you that have and smoke them on a regular basis - How or where do you get them and how can you tell if they are authentic (real) Cubans and you're not getting screwed? I mean, I'm confused. Is it a "sneak them in yourself" kind of thing or can you order them from, say, Switzerland or somewhere and it's considered redirected and not coming straight from the ISOM? I would like to get some but don't have a clue how to go about it.


You just have made a mistake. WE DO NOT DISCUSS SOURCES PUBLICALLY!

If I had a nickel for everytime I heard a newbie ask where do I get cubans, i'd be a very rich man.

DING, read the rules!

EDIT - Here's the 3-part answer to your three part question:

1. Observe the rules of the forum
2. Read this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23276
3. Read this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, well first off let me state that the only thing I actually know for a "Fact" is that my back hurts today.
But everything I've read, and thats been quite a bit, says that the cuban
cigar industry was pretty screwed up after castro nationalized it.
I had no Idea you could get them here in the U.S. legally.
Maybe some day I'll get to sample a good one.
You folks are a Palethera (sp?) of information.
The quest for a good, afordable cigar continues.
Still learning.
Stitch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

stitch45 said:


> I had no Idea you could get them here in the U.S. legally.


You can't, that's why we don't talk about sources!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

this thread is taking some wrong turns...


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well then, if they can't be gotten Legally here,
then I'm really not intrested in getting them.
I aint about to break the law just to try a cigar,
No matter how Dumb the law is,
Even the laws I don't agree with, I abide by
But I work to change them.
Just shake your heads and call me Newbie.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> Well then, if they can't be gotten Legally here,
> then I'm really not intrested in getting them.


I admire this. BUMP.

But I will also say that if you stick around for too long then your view may change. And yes, the embargo is stupid.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie around here, and just re-discovered how much I love Cigars after years without them, So tell me, Whats the big deal about cuban Cigars?
> a few years ago while in Mexico I got this idea that I wanted a cigar, and low and behold I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, I threw all five of them away.
> i know for a fact that Castro ruined the tobaco industry down there
> ...


Cuban cigars are "Unique since 1492". Or so says the Habanos logo. AS much as I love Havanas, I don't consider them "the best", just unique. There are many NC's that I enjoy as much, although I can't compare them to Havanas.

I remember the first Bolivar Belicoso Fino that I purchased some 8 years ago.
Tasted like crap, and so did the second. STill, I saved two that I hadn't smoked. 5 months later, while overseas, I was given a BBF to try. I told the vendor "No Thanks". He looked at me kinda' funny then made aproposition. He said to try one at his expense and if I didn't like it then it was a gift and 'nuf said. If on the other hand I liked it then I have to purchase another one.

Well, let me tell you, it was divine. Enjoyed it tremendously and I ended up buying a whole box. When I finally got home I was able to compare the BBF's I have with what I had at home. The ones purchased earlier turned out to be a full torpedo size (a Montecristo #2 size), not a Belicoso size. There was a big difference in taste, character, and burn bwetween the real thing & the fake.

P.S. 90%+ of all the Cuban Cigars sold in Mexico are fakes.
P.P.S. I'm wondering if this thread belongs in the Havana Lounge?!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Taking the high road is good.. However remember that it is illegal for Americans to buy Cubans anywhere in the world.


stitch45 said:


> Well then, if they can't be gotten Legally here,
> then I'm really not intrested in getting them.
> I aint about to break the law just to try a cigar,
> No matter how Dumb the law is,
> ...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Add me to the chorus of folk who think you were ripped off or had a stick that wasn't properly cared for.

I've had 2 ISOMs, the first one (RyJ Churchill) that got me started and one (H. Upmann Sir Winston) I had when my blog had its millionth visitor... and I now have more in my humi obtained from trustworthy sources.

These two were sublime. I got them from a college roommate who lives in a penninsula north of the ISOM and who knows how to store them properly.

That being said, I've also had some wonderfully yummy times with NCs. CAO has a wonderful line and I'm growing fonder of other NC lines as I learn about them.

Great NCs can be like great flings, just plain delicious experiences. Get an great ISOM, however, and it's like waking up next to the woman you want to be with for the rest of your life. But with the latter... man, there's the expense! 

Maybe another analogy will help. The best store-bought bread (NCs) can be delicious. There's another level of delicious with a homemade bread (ISOMs) by someone who knows what they're doing. Stale homemade bread can be worse than average store-bought.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Aaron said:


> I've had 2 ISOMs, the first one (RyJ Churchill) that got me started and one (H. Upmann Sir Winston) I had when my blog had its millionth visitor... and I now have more in my humi obtained from trustworthy sources.


Dude! You smoke cigars?! Who knew?!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Stitch..Sorry for your bad experience but thats how you learn I guess.. Its not brain science but if you stick around theres alot to learn..btw. cubans are the best imo but there are some really good nc's too.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> You just have made a mistake. WE DO NOT DISCUSS SOURCES PUBLICALLY!
> 
> DING, read the rules!


I knew that. Ding deserved. My bad!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Taking the high road is good.. However remember that it is illegal for Americans to buy Cubans anywhere in the world.


And.... don't forget you must leave all those warning tags on the furniture you buy.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> Ok, I'm a newbie, I was able to buy real Cubans.
> The things tasted like moldy old rag weed, last month I had a G.R. Gran Habano from Honduras that just knocked my socks off !
> So why all the fuss about Cuban's ?
> Lurking and Learning
> Stitch.


Sounds like you know what you like. No need to answer your last question.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

eventer289 said:


> Maybe they were fakes?


Nah, everyone knows that cubans taste like moldy old rag weed, it's just an acquired taste. Only connoisseurs can appreciate a cuban.


----------



## IamWD (May 21, 2006)

When I had my first Cuban, I was pretty disappointed. I didn't know if that particular cigar just didn't match my tastes or if it was just a bad one, but it was less than thrilling. Based on that, I thought of giving up cigar smoking, because what kind of moron thinks a Cuban is lousy? I was pretty disillusioned over the whole thing.

Then, one day on my way home from work, I had another. It was from the same shipment as the other one, but it was a different brand. I found this one MUCH superior and I thought it was excellent. It smoked well, wasn't harsh, tasted nice, and had some subtle hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla.

That got me over my depression and I've felt confident ever since. If you don't want to smoke one because of the legal issues, good for you. It'll save you some money and you can still enjoy the stuff you're fond of now. Grab an Opus X if you want something fancy or just stick with the Hondurans until you get a desire to try something new.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Stitch,

You ought to head over to the Noob Sampler Thread and trade with a FTG or 3. The odds are that you will recieve something with Habana on the label sooner or later. At this point if you plan on maintaining your moral high ground I would find a good buddy to gift these to, cause if you choose to smoke it :hn.

See you at the bottom.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

As a really knowledgeable LCDH proprietor said to me once. Cuban cigars are the real deal. Everything else is just a knockoff.
Don't ding me, he said it but I tend to agree for the most part. Very unique flavor that no one has been able to copy. Why else would many of them advertise as Cubanesque or made with Cuban seed or the other myriad of Cuban references?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> ... And i'd take even the simpliest machine made cuban over any NC ,except for a Tat, any day.


Which, as you noted in general, are about 2 1/2 times the price.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have smoked NCs and Cubans. I have liked and disliked cigars from both categories. Just smoke what you enjoy smoking.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Andyman said:


> remember that it is illegal for Americans to buy Cubans anywhere in the world.


Boy, good thing my mother in law did not know that at the time.
I was fortunate to buy my wife for a cow, five beads and $100.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

IamWD said:


> When I had my first Cuban, I was pretty disappointed.


My first Cuban was 16 and so was I.
She was hot.
Looking back, not a dissapointment at all.
Quite memorable to be exact.
However, I would have to say I have had better Cubans since.
My wife would make say that and I would have to agree as I have been married to one for 24 years.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> when you have real ones, you'll know.
> 
> but, if you don't want to know, watch "the matrix" again, and when they come to the part where the guy is chewing on steak that's not really steak, remember what he says...
> "ignorance is bliss."


:tpd: luke warm is right


----------

